# At my wits end



## StressedOutDogOwner (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, I have a 8 month cockapo who has taken me and my wife to the point of rehoming him. A brief explanation of the issues, he resources guards the kitchen door to the point where we can't leave (there is a gate on the door) he snarls and will bite if you try and go through. We can tempt him away with treats but that doesn't seem like a long term solution. We have a tried a trainer but that hasn't seem to have had any effect. It's got to the point where I will not leave our kids in the same room as him in case he get a aggressive. He has just had his castration today and against the vets advice the nurse put one of the shirts on him that you need to unbutton to let him wee. Obviously that has gone down a treat and now he has weed on it but I can't get it off him with risking another bite to in the litany he has already inflicted on me (most of which have been when he has just run over to me over some slight like a dog biscuit he has left on the floor and I accidently tread on). I really don't know what to do any more. I can't see anyone rehoming him as he is so I just know what to do apart from cry......


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I’m glad you feel able to reach out for help. That sounds a very tough situation to be in. I really feel for you. I’m sure others on this site will be able to advise you more, but seeking help from another trainer might be the way forward. Well done for recognising that you need to keep your children safe. You don’t mention where you are based, but if you feel able to do this there may be someone who can recommend a suitable rewards based trainer.
Take care


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As Dig says please let us know where you are and we can try to find the right person to help you. If you are in the UK I have lots of links to decent trainers and resource guarding is very much something which can be helped with the right person.

To get the shirt off him I would go for management to use a lead on him with one person holding it and preferably giving him some treats whilst someone else takes off the shirt. His guarding is likely to increase at the moment anyway whilst he is stressed and sore so just give him plenty of time and space and continue to use treats to manage the gate until you can get some help.

My girl was rehomed because she guarded and her people were afraid of her but she now is generally a lovely pleasant girl to be around 

If you do feel you need to rehome if you are in the UK speak to the Doodle Trust - your boy can be helped


----------

